# "someone in your household" ... oh God not again



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I missed several shows due to the "Someone in your household modified the season pass, wishlist" issue. Anyone else seeing this once again ??? And there appears to be all kinds of stuff missing from my search listings as well 

edit: make that ALL my season passes are showing "no upcoming episodes" ... 30 Rock, Chuck, Kitchen Nightmares, The Office .. And I've got like 5 pages TOTAL of shows in my guide data


----------



## jhhyde (Dec 31, 2001)

reboot! this occassionally happens when the TiVo gets confused. reboot and let it reacquire satellite information. give it an hour and all your season passes will come back.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I did a clear/reset (not reformat) last night and the search data is back but a bunch of season passes disappeared and it seems I have to delete/re-add what's left for the recordings to kick in as they still showed no upcoming episodes.

ANNOYING.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

To me "Reboot" means unplug, count 30 and plug back in. Why do a clear/reset?

It would appear you are one of very few having this problem, last time it was all over the forums.


----------



## Rick Sass (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, add me to the list...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd find that person in your household and give then a stern talking to.


----------



## ZippythePinHead (Feb 28, 2003)

I just started having this problem tonight. I went to watch Chuck and saw that it didn't record because "someone in my household..." Then I noticed that a lot of my other season passes are having the same problems.

I went in to "selct programs to record" to try to manually record Chuck for next week and it didn't even show up as an option even though I can go into the program guide and find it next Monday at 8:00.

Is there a general consensus on how to fix this (other than reverting to old software  )? I tried to delete Chuck and reset it as a seson pass and now in my to do list it is showing Chuck twice for next week and it won't be recording either of them. Will this just fix itself?


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

My 2nd unit sometimes has this problem when the HDD is full.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

My HDD was nowhere near full. 

I've found that the clear/delete (not the full reformat) is the only way to fix it. It did it the 1st time and it did it this last one.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

What OS version? 6.3E?


----------



## ZippythePinHead (Feb 28, 2003)

My OS is the 6.3E. It fixed itself sometime yesterday during the day. I had checked it yesterday morning and a lot of my shows were still showing the problem and showing that they were not going to record. I checked it when I got home from work and it had fixed itself for all my season passes (as far as I could tell). 

The only things I did was reset my season pass for Chuck and moved it up in the order. I also unplug the unit and rebooted it and I re-ran my guided satellite setup. After all those things it was still screwed up, then, like I said, it fixed itself sometime during the day yesterday. I don't think anything I did had an effect on it.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

The "Someone in your household ..." message should include:
or "a previously scheduled season pass no longer appears in the guide"

If a show is scheduled to record and then it disappears from the guide, you get the "Someone in your household ..." message. Most of the time it means a show was removed from the guide when new guide data was downloaded.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

It's started happening to us again too. And this despite several reboots...


----------



## drewba (Nov 25, 2000)

Chalk up another one here...


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

I noticed tonight that the reboots are occuring with precise timing repeitition. For example, based on interrupted season passes, I know that it has been reseting every Tuesday at 9:03pm Eastern Time. And it takes between 8-11 minutes to reset. I don't think these are the only times, but the first pattern I have seen.


----------



## ZippythePinHead (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, it happened again tonight. I first noticed it last Monday and now I'm noticing it again (Monday). I'm really getting fed up with this machine. It's been working great up until now. Why all of a sudden is it screwing up my season passes?


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

Just curious if anyone had this happen lately......

I had one HR10 miss a slew of HDNET's "Nothing but Trailers"...and just noticed that another of my HR10's missed a recording of Leno via OTA local NBC.

The one that missed the NBT's on HDNet also showed several that "will" be missed over the next week because of the mysterious "Someone in your household has modified..." message.

I haven't done a restart/reboot to see if those FUTURE recordings will now be recorded....but I didn't notice any future Leno recordings being missed for the same reason. I'll have to check my other 2 HR10's to see if they too have the issue.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

We're now missing shows because of the 28-day rule, which is a load of crap.
I thought I'd never jump ship and go with the cable company's box, but I don't know now.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

jaypb said:


> Just curious if anyone had this happen lately......
> 
> I had one HR10 miss a slew of HDNET's "Nothing but Trailers"...and just noticed that another of my HR10's missed a recording of Leno via OTA local NBC.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this fits your LENO season pass, but LENO is showing repeats now because of the strike. So if your SP is set only to record first run that would explain why there is no LENO.


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

Markman07 said:


> Not sure if this fits your LENO season pass, but LENO is showing repeats now because of the strike. So if your SP is set only to record first run that would explain why there is no LENO.


I have it set to record all episodes---and, like I said, the text in the History stated it didn't record because "Someone in your household....". When I checked the season pass it IS set to record all episodes.

And, while we're at it, does ANYONES on screen guide show "repeat" for ANY Leno's or Conan's (the 3:05 am show in particular)?? Here in NYC the guide data for 4-1 has NOT had the "repeat" designation for around 4-5 months now. Was just wondering if ANY DMA's nationwide have guide data showing "repeat" for either one of these shows. IIRC, this is a problem with a LOT of the shows we TIVO on our OTA channels.....(CBS/ABC/FOX/NBC)
:down:


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Same for Oprah at 1:05 AM. It's not D* or TiVo it's the guide information provider. Now with the writers strike a lot of talk shows will be repeats and won't be marked as such for a while.


jaypb said:


> And, while we're at it, does ANYONES on screen guide show "repeat" for ANY Leno's or Conan's (the 3:05 am show in particular)?? Here in NYC the guide data for 4-1 has NOT had the "repeat" designation for around 4-5 months now. Was just wondering if ANY DMA's nationwide have guide data showing "repeat" for either one of these shows. IIRC, this is a problem with a LOT of the shows we TIVO on our OTA channels.....(CBS/ABC/FOX/NBC)
> :down:


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

My recordings on HDNet are getting screwed up also. Dammit


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok. So I get home tonight and go to sit down and watch "The Ghost Whisperer"....recorded off of WCBS-DT OTA (2-1) out of NYC. I missed the TWO best things on network TV.....that being Jennifer Love Hewitt.  

Exhibit #1:

Once again, the dreaded "Someone in your household...." hit my Season Pass for the Ghost Whisperer....and I CHECKED last night at 11pm to make sure that this particular HR10 WAS NOT affected (as 2 of my other HR10's WERE affected earlier this week). 

In addition, on this SAME receiver, my SP for Brotherhood on Showtime for Sunday Night as well as Monday night's "Journeyman" and "Heroes" (NBC OTA shows) in addition to CBS's "CSI Miami" were all slated to NOT record due to the dreaded "SIYH...." message. Next Wednesday night's "Life" as well as "CSI NY" were also set to NOT be recorded. Now, again, none of this was seen in the History or the To Do List when I looked last night....so it cropped up overnight.

Exhibit #2:

Another one of my HR10's still shows Monday night's Heroes as being set to record on Monday.....same channel, same exact Season Pass....but, that particular receiver also has a Season Pass for the USA version of "L&O SVU...." and ALL OF THOSE particular shows show as "SIYH....." on the history. Amazing!

I'll have to check my other 2 HR10's to see if they are exhibiting any issues. The 2 HR10's above had NO ISSUES a few days ago....while the 2 I haven't checked were the ones' EXHIBITING the (#*&*&# issues in the first place.

I can't be the only one seeing this...can I? I know a few of you have chimed in....but....WTF ?!?! I was starting to think it was an OTA channel /Guide issue...until I saw Brotherhood's (SHOWTIME) SP F'd up...and then when I saw the USA based L&O SP mucked up I'm not sure what to think.....

Either way, it's making the wife angry....hopefully angry enough for me to convince her maybe we should get an HR20 for the upstairs level, although she's not a fan of the HR20 interface from dealing with the R15.....but, it's starting to become a necessary evil if you will.....and the "SIYH...." issue is starting to irritate me....once again.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

This happened to one of my HR10s again- it didn't record Survivor and the HDD was not nearly full. So, I set it up to also record on the HR20 that I recently installed.

However, if you read about the HR20, it seems to miss programs much more often although I have not used mine enough to see this occur. So between the two I should get the show.......

On my hacked HR10 still running 3.5, I can not ever remember it missing a show.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

We are veterans of this frustrating instability from when it was happening last December too. We have become religious about checking the To-Do list every day to correct any of the bogus "Someone in your household..." non-records.

But now even daily isn't good enough. Last night it bailed on recording "Dirty Sexy Money" even though we had checked the to-do list just that morning. So now it is changing the status on shows even hours before them, so unless you are constantly watching it, which defeats the purpose of a DVR, you can't trust it to record.

Interestingly, it is not happening that often -- most days our search turns up no errors now -- so it is infrequent but still an issue.

I also found it interesting that the History showed the show as slated to begin at 10:02, where it previously listed it in the To-Do as 10:00. It also successfully recorded the show directly before it on the same channel and it ended at 10:00, not 10:02. Not sure what's going on...

Unfortuantely, this show doesn't appear to be available by any other means. It is not available online from ABC.com (they have "streaming" HD only but it appears several weeks behind) and even though ABC/Disney have a deal with Apple, it doesn't appear to be availabel on iTunes. It is a very continuity-driven series so it becomes frustrating to watch out of order. If anyone has any ideas on how to catch-up with it, please advise.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

we just checked and our unit had: biggest loser,survivor, friday night lights, prison break, and cops all scheduled NOT to record due to the 'someone in your household' crap. ive read in the past that this is due to screwed up guide data?

man, im glad i checked this as i woulda been pissed had all those been missed. 

on an interesting side note, we have a sony sat60 that showed the same thing as the hr10, yet even though it showed 'biggest loser, bachelor' and 'survivor' as not being recorded due to the 'someone in your household,' the programs actually still recorded! 

wtf? its like the sony got hit with it, but was able to catch itself or something. weird.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

Bad guide data has always been a weak excuse, not credible. For one, if that were true, everyone with the same channel would have the same problem. And people with HR-20's recording the same shows would have the same problems as they all use the same data source.

The bad guide data has always been a "catch-all" excuse for stuff liek this from CSR's and others not really acknowledging or understanding the issue. They claimed the same thing last year but it mysteriously went away fro everyone after an unscheduled software update...


----------



## LittleNoodle (Jan 6, 2007)

I missed the last 3 episodes of Survivor China on my HR10-250 with the same problem. I deleted and re-created the season pass last week and it still didn't record this week. Same exact problem as what happened about a year ago.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

... my two cents worth. I have always found the user error was responsible. I could not figure out why a certain show was not recording when I realized that I had a limit of 5 and that the shows were "keep until delete". This was the case on several occasions for me. Look within and look deep. Fred


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Survivor China also did not record for me this past week. Same message and I know I did not change a thing. It is the only one that has failed for me so far. may be time to call DTV for a swap under the protection plan.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

fjwagner said:


> ... my two cents worth. I have always found the user error was responsible. I could not figure out why a certain show was not recording when I realized that I had a limit of 5 and that the shows were "keep until delete". This was the case on several occasions for me. Look within and look deep. Fred


That may be the case for you, but the condition reported on this Forum, now and a year ago, is a "known" problem acknowledged by DirecTV, and blamed on TiVo... It is happening to many users, exactly the same way. I have season passes set to record all episodes, repeats and first-run that show up in the to-do list leading up to the day of programming, then within hours of the scheduled time suddenly drop out of the to-do list and over to the history list where it was they did not record because someone in the household changed, blah, blah, blah, when nothing changed. I have had cases where we saw that, re-establishd it to record, then had it drop off the list again. It happens sporatically. We know make a ritual of checking the to-do list with every viewing session of the TV, and we still have been burned once by a show that dropped back off at the last moment...


----------



## LittleNoodle (Jan 6, 2007)

This week I am experiencing a little different problem. Last night I was recording Kitchen Nightmares on season pass. 50 minutes into the episode it just stopped recording. Tonight the same thing happened. I was recording Survivor on SP and watching it live also. 10 minutes into the show it just stopped recording.

This is getting very frustrating. I guess I will have to transfer all my SP's to the HR20 even though I prefer the TiVo interface.


----------



## jsnell (Mar 16, 2000)

We've had a spate of reboots and of failed recordings lately.

"deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another program at 8:59" is the latest excuse, this for a show that records at 9:00 -- and with 70 suggestions on the TiVo!

Infuriating. Much as it pains me to admit it, I'm thinking of transferring all my season passes to the HR-20 and kissing the TiVo goodbye.


----------



## joshiz (Apr 28, 2005)

I came home this evening expecting to watch Survivor: China and it didn't record. My TiVo is not almost full...

I just watched the episode online (with commercials) - what a joy!

In any event I had the "household" bug in october and reset and added any necessary Season Passes but TiVo still misses Survivor episodes intermittently.

It's first on the Season Pass list so there is no rhyme or reason for this. It has recorded Survivor just fine in the past.

Anyway not helpful unfortunately but just adding my &#162;2.

j


----------

